# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Cfare keni ne dore duke lexuar?

## Estella

Ç'libër jeni duke lexuar?


Jam kurioze te di se cilin liber jeni duke lexuar, dhe c'fare mendoni per te?
A do ju a sugjeronit te tjereve?

----------


## Brari

Vetem FORUM  lexoj.

----------


## elda

Edhe une.

----------


## macia_blu

une lexoj disa libra njeheresh...
"heshtjen", "mungesen", "pagjumesine"
dhe "mallin per ty"
..."ai burri qe pata puthur me shume se kater here
po duron buzet e mia te thara dhe po pendohet,..."
...
estela....tani nuk po lexoj me asgje....
jam ne  paaftesi te plote. :shkelje syri: 


ps. lexoj vetem forumin dhe jetoj dendesisht me te(forumin)
per sugjerim mos pyet.... ua kam sugjeruar ta lexojne 
jo vetem te njohurve po edhe te panjohurve
falenderoj sadikun qe me solli ne forum ....

----------


## zarathustra

shume libra estella.........shume...........................
nuk di ke te dashuroj me pare......

----------


## che guevara

po lexojeni njehere "keshtjella shqip e kafkes"nga veli karahoda 
dhe pastaj do te bisedojme per te 
autori eshte i diplomuar ne pikture dhe eshte nga prizreni 


edhe ty estella ju preferoj qe nese e gjeni lexojeni 

po mos haroni qe edhe kete forum se ky eshte "THE BEAST FORUM" nuk e di a e kam shkruar mire 
LOL

----------


## zarathustra

People qe Lexoni per Kafken............................................
Che&Fiori ju perqafoj (megjithese nuk ju njoh)
Aq sa e adhuroj une Kafken nuk besoj ta doje njeri..............\
Kam lexuar shume nga ai dhe per te(thone qe qenkam e vogel per te tille autore .............)dhe i kam bere shume portrete me laps dhe bojra vaji..............................................  ...................
Momentalisht mes shume librave te tjere(perjetesisht do mbetem dashnorja e librave)po rilexoj edhe The Trial.........................................
Kete keshtjella shqip e kafkes nuk e kam degjuar.........
ju lutem ndonje informacion po patet mundesi...............................

----------


## shigjeta

Estella sa mire qe e hape kete teme keshtu mund te marrim sugjerime per libra te ndryshem.
Une sapo mbarova "Dashuria ne koherat e koleres" nga Gabriel Garsia Markes. Eshte nje roman shume I bukur kush nuk e ka lexuar ja keshilloj

----------


## Estella

Cuditerisht edhe une po lexoj nje roman te Gabriel Garsia Markes. Njeqind Vjet Vetmi. Nuk kam kohe ta lexoj e kam filluar vetem faqet e para por ja qe nuk me ka thithur akoma me madheshtine e tij Garsia. Ende po hap kanalet, pastaj do filloj te ve guret. Ama e di qe po me terhoqi do e mbaroj brenda nates.
John Grisham shkruan shume bukur ne Anglisht. The Firm ka qene fantastike gjithashtu edhe Bourne Identity qe sot apo ka dale ne Kinema si Filem. Libri i tij Best Seller as qe krahasohet aspak me Filmin.
Ne shqip nuk kam lexuar shume libra por ne anglisht do ju rradhitja faqe te tera me tituj..

Dimrin e kaluar kam rilexuar Bija E Montezumes nga Henri Haggard ne Shqip, botuar qe ne vitin 1973....fantastik

----------


## macia_blu

mua me ka ardhe "shakaja" e kunderes...
po tani nuk kam nerva ta lexoj edhe pse jam e ruitur tejet.
Tani po cmallem  me nje gjysem te vetes qe nuk e di pse ka lindur aq larg meje dhe kaq pamundesisht per ta pare....
deri kur te c'mallem  ose deri kur te vdes...tri here... nuk e lexoj as kunderen.
po u ngjalla mbas tri vdekjesh....
sigurisht do ngjallem perderisa gjysma ime eshte aq e pamundur(te pamundurat dhe  largesite me rrembejne pa me  propozuar asgje...).
....
...
..
.

----------


## Arval

Estella
Kam pak kohe, me shume se nje vit qe po studjoj
veprat e te madhit Sigmund Freud,e tani kam filluar te kuptoj diçka nga psikanaliza...eshte i veshtire Freud...nuk mund te kuptohet,pa u studjuar thellesisht...pershendetje Arval!

----------


## katana

mace lexoje kunderen un sa mbarova shakane, jeta eshte diku tjeter, dhe libri i se qeshures dhe harreses (book of laughter and forgetting) te kunderes. dhe metaforzene kafkes, 3 kenge zie per kosoven dhe tani jam ne 1/2 te pallatit te endrrave te kadarese te gjitha gjate ketij muajit te fudit
estella dhe shigjeta i kam lexuar te dy te marquez bile 100 vjet vetmi e kam lexuar dy here.

----------


## Estella

Po me shtyni edhe ju qe te lexoj Ate Roman. Do e mbaroj, do ti perkushtoj pak kohe. Me duhet.

----------


## macia_blu

kam bere greve urie sa me erdh "shakaja" dhe "identiteti"
po nuk ta jap fjalen  se i lexoj kete muaj
kur te zbres nga hena qe e kam nisur te pergjoje nje dritare diku larg, nje gjume diku atje,  nje fjale diku te paardhur -ardhur sotpergjysem  (nuk zbres nga hena jo, po nuk e pashe Ate .... duke fjetur me perendesha..... e duke i quajtur kurva ne mengjes....ose po nuk u bera kurve te me thote perendeshe).
Moj keshtu sijam bereune do e lexoj sic lexoja ne shkolle mesimin e  dites pa e patur mendjen, e te nesermen merrja 2.
sa per  markezin ne shqip e kam lexuar  gjithe sa eshte botuar.
(jam embeltuar sidomos me "12 tregime pelegrine") ne te tjeret jam rritur... pa u bere e madhe po ama jam rritur disi.
tani ika... atje  ne pergjimin e henes se me zbardhi dielli edhe per pak....
Ai po fle... une po i lexoj endrat, neser do te shkruaj nje 
 poezi....
pasneser.... do te jem bere ose dreq ose
 perendi....
iu dua te gjitheve  .
kurse Ate.... e pergjoj, e cukis, i prek gjunjet ....dhe.....marr fryme ngadale qe te mos e zgjoj.

----------


## ai hyjnori jot

Qielli nuk ka preferenca-REMARK...sapo e mbarova...
A mos i humbt shpirti atij REMARK-ut ore vellezer e motra... :buzeqeshje: 
E adhuroj dhe dashuroj veprat e tij...shkronje mbas shkronje.
Tani do filloj te lexoj nje shkrimtar te njohur,qe flet per dashurine... e ka emrin RUMI shkrimtar Persian...vetem se eshte anglisht dreqi,po c'a me bere... :buzeqeshje: 

Lexim te mbare te gjitheve!

----------


## shigjeta

Njeqind Vjet Vetmi nuk e kam lexuar por do shikoj ta gjej.  Jepi dhe ca kohe e faqe dhe do ta kuptosh vlerat dhe madheshtin e Markes.Edhe une me Dashuria ne koherat e koleres radhen e pare e nisa dhe nuk po e shikoja me ndonje interes por tani qe e mbarova them se eshte nje nder librat me te bukur qe kam lexuar

----------


## dimegeni

"American Psycho"-Bret Easton Ellis

jua rekomandoj te gjitheve,ju mund te keni pare dhe filmin po si libri nuk eshte kurre.
Ky liber po ngjall polemika ketu ku jam une,ca me thone se s'duhet ta lexoje se eshte "sick" ca thone se duhet lexuar.Une them se duhet lexuar dhe te kuptojme se jo cdo gje qe mendohet duhet te behet jetike dhe te shprehet ne shoqeri se atehere ne duhet ta vrasim njoni tjetrin(keshtu citohet dhe te fillimi i librit).

Tani jam te ajo pjesa ku ai vret ate "babe" dhe ja pret gjuhen me gershere e mban ne dore dhe kryen akt seksual me ate gocen.

pjesa me e bukur qe me ka pelqyer eshte kur "Patrik" i ben nje vjershe romantike nje goce eshte keshtu:

the  nigger on the wall.
look at him.
Look at the poor nigger.
Look at the poor nigger on the wall.
F££k him.
F££k the poor nigger on the wall

psikopat innit.

----------


## era

Nje nga librat me te bukur qe kam lexuar kohet e fundit ka qene padyshim "Lehtesia e paperballueshme e qenies" e Milan Kunderes. 
Me ka pelqyer edhe libri i G.G. Markez "Per dashurine dhe demone te tjere".

----------


## katana

mace identitetin ne shqip e ke? kur ta mbarosh mundesh te ma dergosh ta lexoj dhe una se vetem ai deh slowness me kan mbetur nga kundera. 

era "Lehtesia e paperballueshme e qenies" e kam ne cante ka qe nje muaj qe e ka mbaruar lili se lexuari deh sme behet ta dorzoj ne librari kshq rruges ne tren e hap dhe e lexoj serisht. 
mora veten me qaf un qe si dorxoj librat me kan ardhur faturat jan bere derr. 

ej ka lexuar kush nje liber qe sapo ka dal "everything is illuminated" nga jonathan safran foer. me thon se eshte i mire.

----------


## Bel ami

top 10
Iliada
Tragjedite e Eskilit
Ferri i Dantes
Makbeth i Shekspirit
Bel-ami i Gui De Mopasant
Shkretetira e tartareve (D.Buxati)
Piramida e Kadarese
Lehtesia e paperballueshme e qenies  M.Kundera
100 vjet vetmi  G.Markez
Femrat  C.Bukovski

----------

